#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-04
<joey> oh sorry nealmcb_ ... seems my canonical mail had a hiccup and I just got several emails from Friday only today
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-05
<joey> anyone running natty yet
<joey> wondering if it's stable enough to upgrade to
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, I'm waiting for RC since I work on this machine... :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-10
<thoams> Hi all! This isn't Ubuntu specific, forgive me. Just learning to use Linux. Suppose I start a program, say gedit, from a terminal . The terminal appears to be tied to the gedit process, and I can't use it again as a terminal until I've closed gedit. Is there a flag or something to get programs to start so that they don't tie up the terminal invoking them?
<thoams> Got it! &.
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-04-07
<sudo-phantom_> hey guys
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-04-04
<esion__> hi guys
<esion__> im trying to install ubuntu on my virtualbox but dnt have a cd rom how could i do this?
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-04-03
<joey> ooh a webchat system76chick!
 * joey likes webchats!
<joey> please poke me if I'm asleep
<joey> I've just poked some other folks
<system76chick> Thanks for joining!
<system76chick> How are you?
<joey> well it seems that I've been remiss system76chick
<joey> let me fix your privs
<joey> ah well, system76chick, please go register with nickserv!
<joey> so I can give you irc privs
<system76chick> I'll have to Google that real quick...
<joey> http://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nealmcb> ahh - getting down to the real basis of power in the Colorado Ubuntu Linux Team!  ;)
<joey> oops
<system76chick> Thanks for being here Neal!
<joey> med_: what's your normal IRC nick?
<joey> saluton nealmcb!
<joey> wow nealmcb... do you realize we started this channel 6 years, 18 weeks, 2 days, 22:01:47 ago?
<joey> chanserv info is a wonderful thing
<joey> at least that's when we renamed it
<joey> I can't remember the original name any more... #colorado-team...#ubuntu-colorado...something
<joey> Makyo, I figured you were bored anyway today :-D
<Makyo> Code reviews upon code reviews upon code reviews.
<joey> just what I like to hear!
<joey> ok system76chick, you can now op yourself if you ever need to
<joey> and change the topic
<joey> etc
<system76chick> ok!
<FunnyLookinHat> Hello system76chick !
<system76chick> I just received my crash course in IRC. Thank you David and Joey!
<joey> Glad to be of service
<joey> I also did some serious pruning of the ACL
<joey> I should probably set verbose on so everyone sees that when I (or someone else) does it
<med_> joey, med_ on freenode is my normal.
<med_> wassup?
<joey> really I thought it was something different med_
<joey> like medberry
<med_> that's my fullname
<med_> and what I originally registered
<med_> med_ is an alias
<joey> gotcha
<med_> but I consider the alias "regular"
<med_> I tend to use it more.
<nealmcb> Kaj saluton al vi, Jxoi!
 * med_ is in Prague atm
<med_> on that thing called "vacation".
<joey> med_: ah well in 30 minutes system76chick is going to have a meeting! here!
<joey> I hear she brought cookies
<nealmcb> Lets hope they're opt-in :)
<nealmcb> And thanks, system76chick!
 * med_ would love some cookies but settles for TRDLO/Trdelník
<nealmcb> I just made the first post on http://coloco.ubuntu-rocks.org/ in 16 months....
<system76chick> Neal, that's awesome
<joey> nice!
<joey> Does anyone have access to our FB page? twitter?
<Cheri703> Hey folks
<system76chick> I manage those. I will share the blog post there now :)
<system76chick> Hey Cheri!
<med_> hello system76chick
<joey> system76chick: nice!
<system76chick> Hello med_!
<nealmcb> system76chick: Do you have the G+ page also?
<system76chick> I do :)
<joey> I was just looking at all those pictures!
<joey> I seem to be well behind the times
<system76chick> I've been busy busy
<system76chick> I can't get any attachments uploaded to the wiki though :(
<Garheade> Well, system76chick is here, all we need is ian and we can start social media court
<system76chick> LoL, Ian won't be joining us today. He's doing an onsite repair in Loveland
<JudgeGar> Ugh... Icky day to be driving long distance.
<system76chick> We had a great time laughing about that all day in the office.
<Garheade> It was entertaining.
<Garheade> I was trying to get Ian to clean your desk for you.
<system76chick> I ended up cleaning my desk that day. I did get dinner out of it though!
<Garheade> Well, theres that.
<system76chick> Thank you for joining the Colorado Ubuntu Team meeting today! I wanted to reach out to everyone and see if anyone wanted to contribute to or volunteer for or add to any of the proposed Team Roadmap items listed on our meeting agenda. I can go through some of the items and see who can volunteer.
<Cheri703> that was weird
<system76chick> silly quassel...
<Garheade> It might help to go through the list or a link to it
<TonyNoOne> Possibly. I would need to dig up the roadmap again to review.
<TonyNoOne> I would certainly be interested in taking a more active role.
<decious> is there a link to the roadmap?
<system76chick> 1. Post photos and events on the team Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColoradoTeam
<system76chick> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-co/768/detail/
<system76chick> Agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-co/768/detail/
<Garheade> Thank you
<TonyNoOne> I don't have the chops yet to contribute on a tech level but, I would be down for "outreach" and what not.
<TonyNoOne> The Geeks Who Drink events sound fun....just need to stick with root beer, though.
<system76chick> TonyNoOne: That's great. Root Beer is tasty! Geeks Who Drink is really fun.
<Garheade> I don't mean to be critical but how does GWD help spread and support ubuntu?
<Garheade> s/GWD/GHD/
<Garheade> er...
<system76chick> People ask us about Ubuntu when we go. It's a great networking opportunity
<Cheri703> it also helps build community among local members
<TonyNoOne> I saw the photos of this week's event.
<CoreyM-Denver> I am here to get familiar with this process, not sure how or if I can help just yet.
<TonyNoOne> Just the sign alone should prompt questions.
<system76chick> The sign's effective and definitely drew attention to us
<system76chick> Face Time with your local members is always good too, no matter what you're doing.
<TonyNoOne> Agreed.
<system76chick> Cheri suggested Ubuntu hours at Panera
<TonyNoOne> It's good for me to practice my social skills in front of real people.
<system76chick> lol
<Garheade> I ask only because, the other day, on CLUE, one person was talking about starting their own because GWD turned them off.
<TonyNoOne> How so?
<Cheri703> clue?
<Garheade> Colorado Linux Users and Enthusiasts
<joey> Another idea would be to interact with the local LUGs (again) and let them know that there is a local Ubuntu community. We could offer to have some folks join their install fests for example.
<CoreyM-Denver> I like Joey's idea
<system76chick> I think having a variety of events in different places is great, and people can pick and choose. I like Joey's idea too
<TonyNoOne> I would be down for that, as well!
<joey> (another = in addition to)
<Cheri703> What the ohio team did was to have "ReLoCos" "really/regional local communities" which held ubuntu hours in various parts of the state, just basically one person committed to being at a panera during a certain time at least once a month, and other ubuntu folks could come hang out
<joey> that's a catchy name!
<Garheade> I like the ubuntu hours idea.
<system76chick> Does anyone want to volunteer for hosting an Ubuntu hour in April?
<joey> Something else that might be effective would be to run a free ad in some of the university news papers for an upcoming release party (for example). "Hey, did you know Colorado has it's own Ubuntu Local Community team? Come join us at X to celebrate the Release of Y!"
<Cheri703> the ideal is to eventually have a set time at least once per month so we can put it on the website/wiki and new people can go find it without having to wonder/worry if the time/schedule is up to date.
<joey> might be able to pull in folks that way
<joey> where I'm going with this is outreach
<TonyNoOne> I do think a monthly event is a good idea.
<joey> We converted 3 or 4 schools that way to Ubuntu
<TonyNoOne> Whether it's Ubuntu specific or...
<joey> (sorry I'm drifting off topic a bit)
<TonyNoOne> ...if we had an Ubuntu precense at existing events.
<Cheri703> I think both would be positive
<Cheri703> because while yes, other linux users might have interest in ubuntu, many ubuntu users won't give any ...cares about arch or fedora or whatever else.
<TonyNoOne> I would be willing to setup an April "Ubuntu Hour".
<TonyNoOne> Is there a reason why it would be at Panera?
<system76chick> TonyNoOne: That's great! No, anywhere you'd like
<TonyNoOne> OK. I'll put that on my to do list and get it done.
<TonyNoOne> Likely the end of tghe month, though.
<Cheri703> generally panera was what we chose in ohio because: free wifi, lots of food/drink options that range in price, so people have choices, comfy seating
<TonyNoOne> Did you get with the Panera folks or just descend upon them?
<joey> We've done lots at Panera here over the years
<Cheri703> if you can find somewhere else that has choices *other* than just coffee and sugary sweets, that'd be ideal. :)
<John___> Panera wifi is limited during lunch hour to half-hour.  I think the exact hours are 11 to 1:30.
<joey> including that place FunnyLookinHat found that was not on any map
<TonyNoOne> There are other choices?
<Garheade> Normally I would step up to help but I'm traveling to North West Linux Fest end of the month.
<Cheri703> nope, just showed up. I mean, we often didn't have more than like 6 people, so yeah
<Cheri703> if we had like 17 people, then probably a good call to check with them
<TonyNoOne> Makes sense.
<joey> if someone plans something near Longmont I'll commit to showing up
<system76chick> If you want to let us know a day/time/place in an email, we can add it to the wiki
<Garheade> You could look at local hackespaces. Denhac Concotory Tinkermill
<TonyNoOne> Will do.
<TonyNoOne> joey, I may try to set up a couple...
<Cheri703> Yeah, volunteers all over the place! That's the idea of the really/regional (depending on who you asked) local communities. So people don't have to drive 2 hours to sit and chat
<TonyNoOne> One in the Denver area, one in Boulder Co.
<joey> Garheade: those would be good places. Mar Mar's Concotory would be terrible for my liver though
<TonyNoOne> If things go well, I could likely handle that a couple times a month.
<system76chick> That would be great
<TonyNoOne> Like I said, I need the practice...
<TonyNoOne> ...or so my wife tells me.
<system76chick> I think we have the Ubuntu Hours taken care of for April. Thank you TonyNoOne for volunteering.
<TonyNoOne> No sweat
<Cheri703> the beauty of it is that *everyone* is at least somewhat geeky, and everyone has something in common. :)
<Cheri703> if anyone in other place (ft collins, springs, wherever else (I am relatively new to the state, I have no concept of where stuff is)) wants to plan others, that's ok too! (just in case people figure "oh, other ones are happening elsewhere, I shouldn't plan one for my location)
<Cheri703> *places
<Makyo> Yeah, I think a Fort Collins one would be good.  CSU is all Fedora/Windows, but it'd be good to get some exposure out there.
<Makyo> (There's also Cohere, a coworking place in town)
<TonyNoOne> Any examples of Ubuntu Hour topics?
<TonyNoOne> Any format?
<system76chick> Yes, doing them everywhere is full of win! Just make sure to let the mailing list know so we can promote accordingly
<joey> Another idea I had was that doing a special event to teach people how to develop apps for the Ubuntu phone (and/or Ubuntu) would be good. I don't do that myself so it couldn't be me.
<joey> I find that specialty events like that draw people out
<joey> They don't always care for the social aspects but really want to learn something new
<Makyo> joey, We might want to hit up jcastro about charmschool, too, if we want to get some of the enterprise side.
<joey> yeah
<TonyNoOne> Qt is cross platform, too, so that could draw people in.
<joey> charmschool, quickly, etc
<Cheri703> topics are usually "hang out and whatever"
<TonyNoOne> I know how to hang out AND how to whatever.
<Cheri703> but you can expand on that as desired. :)
<joey> right. we need something to draw folks away from Elder Scrolls Online
<TonyNoOne> This will be easy!
<Cheri703> perfect!
<system76chick> Awesome
<system76chick> Another outreach idea that would be helpful is CD Distribution. I don't know when ours will arrive, but it should be before the end of the month.
<TonyNoOne> It may be helpful to have CDs at events for noobs and the curious.
<Garheade> I can take the CD's to CLUE, SFS Classes and the like but most of these people already know how to get their hands on it.
<system76chick> If anyone is willing to take a stack and pass them out locally, maybe at libraries or on campus, that would be great.
<joey> and one of those nice iMac style System76 all-in-ones
<Makyo> system76chick, +1
<system76chick> we'll be sure to throw a couple of those in the stack as well Joey
 * joey laughs
<Makyo> Would be nice to have them at Gophercon, too, April 24-26
<TonyNoOne> The only people I see are coworkers and they're all Apple fanatics.
<Makyo> There should be a bunch of us there.
<TonyNoOne> Ain't gettin' anywhere with 'em.
<Makyo> Me, hatch, arosales, hazmat, six others, I think.
<nealmcb> Oh yeah - meeting now.....
<system76chick> Please email me Emma@system76.com directly so we can make a time and place so I can get the CDs to you.
<Cheri703> alright folks, I have to head out but I'll read the logs when I get back.
<system76chick> Thanks for the great input, Cheri!
<system76chick> Does anyone want to volunteer to post on the Ubuntu Rocks Blog?
<John___> I would be up for that or the wiki.
<nealmcb> cds => lug
<joey> system76chick: if you find someone who is good at graphic design, I think my waaaaay out of date CoLoCo logo needs to be redone. And I think it should be refreshed so we can get a shirt order going
<system76chick> John__: That's fantastic!
<joey> system76chick: the company that did the previous shirt order is out of business
<joey> system76chick: but I have lead one another company that does great work (we used them to make our Disaster shirts)
<Makyo> joey, system76chick we've had good luck with teespring
<Makyo> Oh, that works!
<system76chick> I have good connections for T-shirts, but not graphic design
<joey> Polos
<joey> :-)
<joey> Need the collar to look professional
<system76chick> Fancy
<TonyNoOne> Professional? I wouldn't even know where to begin.
<system76chick> Lol
<system76chick> with a polo...
<Makyo> And plaid shorts.
<joey> we could also do up a conference badge.... like the one I did for Ubuntu Hams
<TonyNoOne> ...mmmmm....I might look good in plaid shorts.
<Makyo> Have an example, joey ?
<joey> scroll down to the badges  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHams
<joey> When we used to have physical UDSes we would wear these smaller badges above our conference badge
<joey> and people would come and ask us about it
<system76chick> I like that idea!
<joey> so if you're at Plumbers or gophercon... Ubuntu people can find each other
<Makyo> Oh, awsome
<CoreyM-Denver> i like the polo idea myself, looks much nicer, but they wont be cheap
<Makyo> I like the badges.  Will wear my canonical/ubuntu lanyard, too.  Another good bit of swag to add recognition
<nealmcb> ...That is, I'd love some CDs to bring to a future Linux Users Group meeting (2nd Thursday at Applied Trust, with free beer and pizza, 11th and Walnut in Boulder :) http://lug.boulder.co.us/)
<joey> the last order was $15 a shirt.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColoradoTeam/Tshirts
<system76chick> Neal, I will get you some once they arrive
<joey> I got 3 and wore them everywhere :-)
<Makyo> Oh, hey, there's a NoCo one too http://nclug.org/
<nealmcb> system76chick: Thanks!
<TonyNoOne> I, too, would certainly order a shirt.
<Garheade> I would order two or three shirts
<Makyo> Several here, too.
<system76chick> Yes, shirts would be fantastic. Our whole office would probably sport them
<joey> Maybe someone could volunteer to start a new shirt page on the wiki
<system76chick> John__?
<joey> and we could do some soft commits for numbers
<joey> and then finish up the design
<John___> Sure, I could start a new shirt page.
<system76chick> Awesome!
<TonyNoOne> Yes. Awesome indeed.
<system76chick> Team, we've covered a lot of ground today, I appreciate everyone's participation!
<joey> system76chick: I just sent you a pic of the old shirts so you have it for reference
<system76chick> Cool, thanks
<TonyNoOne> Glad to do it. I will use the mailing list to let you know what I come up with,
<system76chick> Great! If anyone else plans Ubuntu hours or Linux meetups, please let us know so we can share them!
<system76chick> Does anyone have any other agenda items to discuss?
<joey> system76chick: I just sent you my polo supplier
<joey> $12.75 for a polo
<system76chick> awesome
<joey> it'll be a little less thick than the original ones
<joey> but someone can have a look and maybe select a better variety
<system76chick> cool
<CoreyM-Denver> i like the sounds of that
<joey> if folks want the conference badges, we can start a signup for that and I can go talk to Rick to see if he is willing to do it and for how much
<joey> We probably will want a refreshed logo for both the polos and the badge
<joey> or
<joey> simply use the Ubuntu logo
<system76chick> Let's send a message out to the mailing list to see if anyone can volunteer for the graphic
<system76chick> or that idea too!
<joey> I have to admit I really like the logo in the flag idea but I'm biased
<CoreyM-Denver> +1 Joey
<system76chick> I think it's super cool... but the solid color of the Ubuntu logo is a must... it will look much better
<system76chick> I bet I could GIMP something up
<joey> Yep. On Ubuntu.com there are full res files of the logo that can be used as part of the process
<joey> http://design.ubuntu.com/brand
<joey> and for the log, when we kicked off the loco team I got blanket permission to remix the logo
<joey> from Canonical
<joey> although I'm not sure I can find that email if you ask me to
<system76chick> haha, I'm sure it will be fine
<joey> I think I've added more work the plate instead of what you set out to do system76chick
<system76chick> it's fun work :)
<system76chick> Team, does anyone have any other main topics to discuss? I think we have a great April ahead of us.
<nealmcb> Why prefer the solid color logo vs the earlier 3-color one?  I like our current logo :)
<system76chick> I will send out a summary of our meeting and the wonderful volunteers who are taking on some team tasks. I really appreciate everyone's support!
<system76chick> I think the colors would blend better with a single color logo
<nealmcb> I'm no color expert (colorblind :), and imagine it would be easier to find a background to go with a single color logo.  But the symbolism of the earlier one is nice
<joey> well, because it's not the Ubuntu logo anymore :-)
<joey> it's still the circle of friends
<joey> although to old timers like me it probably is and always will be THE definitive Ubuntu logo
<system76chick> yes, I can understand that
<joey> I agree with system76chick that the new logo will look better on things.
<joey> it certainly looks better on my things
<system76chick> Especially if we'll be doing T-shirts and badges
<nealmcb> Good points  :)
<joey> nealmcb: also, we're broncos fans
<joey> nealmcb: orange on blue :-)
<Cheri703> Joey, just saw the ubuntu hams link (just got back home) I have my license but no radio at this point >_< so probably not a good addition, but figured I'd mention it. :)
<joey> no radio!
<joey> You can get a dual-bander on Amazon.com for $35!
<joey> a lot of folks have moved to DMR (digital). Harder to program but even those are $180
<Cheri703> huh, I hadn't checked amazon
<Cheri703> I just have technician class
<Cheri703> always meant to go for general, but never got around to it. last month was ...13 years? I think from when I got my license
<joey> http://smile.amazon.com/BaoFeng-Dual-Band-Improved-Stronger-Enhanced/dp/B00C83AU9S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1396563374&sr=8-3&keywords=baofeng
<joey> and the DMR one is http://www.rmham.org/wordpress/new-dmr-portable-radio-available-for-ham-and-commercial-use
<joey> you have to call to get the $180 price
<joey> I'm one of the 3 guys who maintains the backbone for RMHAM... and we use a mix of Ubuntu and CentOS machiens
<joey> well there are a few more than 3 but only us 3 have logins everywhere and fix stuff regularly
<Cheri703> I don't even know anything about the dmr stuff
<Cheri703> it has been a WHILE since I did anything with it
<joey> There is also D-STAR and we have that here too. I run two of the boxes plus do the state health check
<joey> (dstar.nv0n.net)
<joey> Tech is good for everything except wanting to do HF
<joey> since the code requirement has been dropped a lot of folks have been able to upgrade since it's just studying a book
<Cheri703> yeah, I just haven't prioritized it :/
<joey> Yeah if you don't have anyone that you like talking to there is not a lot of motivation
<joey> but now you know me!
 * joey laughs
<Cheri703> haha, true! I haven't listened in at all in CO, this was in fairly rural ohio last time I had a radio
<Cheri703> do we know what the difference between the "5r" and "5ra" are on that amazon listing?
<system76chick> Signing out for the day guys... Thank you so much for all your support and ideas today! Have a great night!
